# Why are they doing all this after the credits crap?



## Rios (Dec 25, 2012)

I am one of the people who presses escape right after the game is finished and the credits start rolling. Because, you know, I am DONE. But what do you know, Spec Ops: The Line had some more gameplay and choices after the credits, Walking Dead had a very important scene after the credits........like what the hell? Are they picking this up from movies or something? Its annoying, why making the credits an integral part of the game instead of a skippable one.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 25, 2012)

Its a trope of a visual narrative 

Get over it boi.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Dec 25, 2012)

**Not enjoying additional content when the game apparently ends**

Gamers will complain about fucking everything.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2012)

The developers spent so much time making the game, the least you can do is put down the controller and listen to the soundtrack for a couple minutes.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Dec 25, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **Not enjoying additional content when the game apparently ends**
> 
> Gamers will complain about fucking everything.



sadly this..


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Dec 25, 2012)

Stunna said:


> The developers spent so much time making the game, the least you can do is put down the controller and listen to the soundtrack for a couple minutes.



That's what I always do.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 25, 2012)

Stunna said:


> The developers spent so much time making the game, the least you can do is put down the controller and listen to the soundtrack for a couple minutes.



But what's the actual point? I appreciate the effort every developer put into the game but listening to the soundtrack and watching the credits roll by isn't going to make any difference. I won't remember any of the hundreds of names that scroll by. I understand where the OP is coming from.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 25, 2012)

It's not exactly a detriment either though. It's unnecessary, sure, but I actually like the surprise of having one more note to end on. There's something special about a post-credit movie that gets you hyped for the sequel, or makes the conclusion all the sweeter. I suppose I see his point to, but it just doesn't bother me.


----------



## Jon Snow (Dec 25, 2012)

MGS4 > This thread


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 25, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> MGS4 > This thread



That final cutscene...


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 25, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> MGS4 > This thread


That was a nice treat, despite how long it was. I didn't expect to sit there for a 2-hour or so info dump.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 25, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> MGS3 > This thread



Fixed


----------



## scerpers (Dec 25, 2012)

Who the fuck doesn't like Stingers?


----------



## Jyuukenbu (Dec 26, 2012)

Lightning Strike said:


> But what's the actual point? I appreciate the effort every developer put into the game but listening to the soundtrack and watching the credits roll by isn't going to make any difference. I won't remember any of the hundreds of names that scroll by. I understand where the OP is coming from.



Who the fuck is asking you to remember all the names from the credits?  The credits are there to provide the people who made the game recognition of their actions and contributions to the game you're playing.


----------



## Blue (Dec 26, 2012)

Big games these days have fucking stupid credits.

A literal small city works on them, and for some reason they feel compelled to list every temp agent, contractor, liaison, and fucking pet dog that contributed to the game, leading to credits lasting insane lengths of time. Halo 4 was ridiculous. Over 20 minutes at least.


----------



## Stunna (Dec 26, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Who the fuck doesn't like Stingers?


That's what I'm _sayin'!_


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 26, 2012)

Jyuukenbu said:


> Who the fuck is asking you to remember all the names from the credits?  The credits are there to provide the people who made the game recognition of their actions and contributions to the game you're playing.



You've missed the point.

They've accomplished nothing by moving the credits forward over further gameplay or cutscenes.

It's stupid. I hate it in movies as well.


----------



## Mael (Dec 26, 2012)

Rios said:


> I am one of the people who presses escape right after the game is finished and the credits start rolling. Because, you know, I am DONE. But what do you know, Spec Ops: The Line had some more gameplay and choices after the credits, Walking Dead had a very important scene after the credits........like what the hell? Are they picking this up from movies or something? Its annoying, why making the credits an integral part of the game instead of a skippable one.



If you got full of piss and vinegar over Spec Ops: The Line and how you had to sit through a credit roll to get to the final scene, you again miss the experience of the narrative/cinematic experience Yager was reaching for.  It was an ending after an ending.



Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> Big games these days have fucking stupid credits.
> 
> A literal small city works on them, and for some reason they feel compelled to list every temp agent, contractor, liaison, and fucking pet dog that contributed to the game, leading to credits lasting insane lengths of time. Halo 4 was ridiculous. Over 20 minutes at least.



They have to otherwise they get sued.  Deal with it.


----------



## Blue (Dec 26, 2012)

Mael said:


> They have to otherwise they get sued.  Deal with it.



So keep your 51,773 associates out of my fucking face. It's not a hard concept. There are plenty of games with credits that only roll when requested.


----------



## Mael (Dec 26, 2012)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> So keep your 51,773 associates out of my fucking face. It's not a hard concept. There are plenty of games with credits that only roll when requested.



Credits have been like this since NES/SNES.

Dude, man the fuck up and drink a beer while you wait.


----------



## Blue (Dec 26, 2012)

Don't tell me to man the fuck up to sit down and read a huge list of nerds. That's the fucking opposite of manly.


----------



## Monna (Dec 26, 2012)

Real men punch a hole in the tv screen as soon as the credits start rolling and their balls swell up and explode in a mushroom cloud of testosterone while they proceed to fuck a hole in their game console.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey lets get rid of credits altogether it's not like we need them.


----------



## blakstealth (Dec 26, 2012)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> Don't tell me to man the fuck up to sit down and read a huge list of nerds. That's the fucking opposite of manly.


----------



## Blue (Dec 26, 2012)




----------



## dream (Dec 26, 2012)

I have on real problem with these long credits, I usually go off to do something else while the credits are rolling.


----------



## KidTony (Dec 26, 2012)

Stunna said:


> The developers spent so much time making the game, the least you can do is put down the controller and listen to the soundtrack for a couple minutes.



I already payed for my game. I don't owe anything to the developers. Credits are a thing of the past, and need to die. It seems like the entertainment industry is the only one who insists on forcing a list of names on you. Frankly, i don't give a damn who made the game, and if i do i can just google it.


----------



## KidTony (Dec 26, 2012)

Jyuukenbu said:


> Who the fuck is asking you to remember all the names from the credits?  The credits are there to provide the people who made the game recognition of their actions and contributions to the game you're playing.



Let me ask you something. In your day to day life, how many of products you buy come with a list of names of who made it, and insist that at some point while you're using said product you read the list.

It seems to me that the only products in the world that insist on this are game, movies and TV shows. I don't need to know who worked on this or that game, just like i don't care who made the computer i'm using right now.


----------



## Blue (Dec 26, 2012)

That which is considered art generally has the name or names of the artist(s) affixed. I don't have a problem with that.

But the Austrian marketing department of Bethesda are artists? I don't fucking think so.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Dec 27, 2012)

I really just wish credits would roll a bit faster.  Their biggest problem is how they move at such a crawl.  Pretty sure you could cut the time in half if that was done.  Or just give the gamer the option of how fast they roll via analog stick or something.  I mean the rest of the experience is interactive; credits can be too.


----------



## Lightning Strike (Dec 27, 2012)

CosmicCastaway said:


> Or just give the gamer the option of how fast they roll via analog stick or something.



Super Smash Brothers style.


----------



## Naruto (Dec 27, 2012)

Kunoichi no Kiri said:


> Big games these days have fucking stupid credits.
> 
> A literal small city works on them, and for some reason they feel compelled to list every temp agent, contractor, liaison, and fucking pet dog that contributed to the game, leading to credits lasting insane lengths of time. Halo 4 was ridiculous. Over 20 minutes at least.



In this industry credits are extremely important. Sometimes you dedicate 8 years of your life to a single project and end up shafted without a job or anything to show for it. Sometimes all you can get is small gigs here and there.

Working conditions and future prospects for gaming industry workers are horrible, I do not mind them being credited in every possible way.

*@Rios:* I sympathize but personally do not mind. I have grown used to waiting for the credits to be over to check for more stuff. Heck, I'm even somewhat disappointed when there isn't.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Dec 27, 2012)

I don't really have a problem with credits, I'm too busy basking in my personal accomplishment.


----------



## Blue (Dec 27, 2012)

Naruto said:


> Working conditions and future prospects for gaming industry workers are horrible, I do not mind them being credited in every possible way.



80% of them aren't gaming industry workers. PR agents, marketing teams, middle management at companies like Microsoft and Sony, even the catering staff.


----------



## Mael (Dec 27, 2012)

Again...this has been around since the days of Nintendo...ffs deal.

Remember Metroid?  I believe it wasn't until after the credits that you could see Samus for the first time.  Did anyone whine for that?

And Spec Ops?  Really?  The game is already brilliant in writing and theme and people whine about the credits that last barely ten minutes playing JIMI HENDRIX?  

Whiners.


----------

